# A few of my roses



## KingAether (21 Dec 2020)

A small batch of roses i made to sell over the Xmas period


----------



## Padster (22 Dec 2020)

Wow really like them, how are they made and what from?

Padster


----------



## Cabinetman (22 Dec 2020)

I agree with Padsta, quite stunning, would love to know what they’re made from and how you did it please. Ian


----------



## KingAether (22 Dec 2020)

Thank you, much appreciated. I make them from copper but can be made from any sheet metal really. I have been freehanding the templates for a while but if you google copper rose there are a few templates to choose from and its a pretty simple process. Cut out the shapes, hammer in the pattern, stack them and then shape them with some pliers


----------



## TFrench (23 Dec 2020)

Beautiful work - something I'm definitely going to give a go!


----------



## billw (23 Dec 2020)

KingAether said:


> Thank you, much appreciated. I make them from copper but can be made from any sheet metal really. I have been freehanding the templates for a while but if you google copper rose there are a few templates to choose from and its a pretty simple process. Cut out the shapes, hammer in the pattern, stack them and then shape them with some pliers



You make it sound so simple but I bet in real life it's somewhat different


----------



## TFrench (13 Jan 2021)

Thanks for the inspiration! Made a perfect birthday present for my mum. I mixed it up a little with aluminium leaves at the bottom. I followed the instructable one. It really is easier than it looks for anyone wanting to give it a go. Mrs French has already ordered a bouquet of them


----------

